# Getting New 268Rl Thursday



## jjcheramie (Oct 6, 2009)

Just wanted to say hi and that my wife and I will be getting our first TT this Thursday -- a 2010 268RL.

We've no kids at home or grandkids yet.(1 daughter with new son-in-law last June , so we were most interested in living space for both
of us for now. Our daughter and son-in-law will spend some time with us but not a lot so this floor plan was perfect for two.

After a year of empty nesting and shopping with daughter away at LSU in '05 we realized that shopping cost too much ;-) 
But being from south Louisiana we bought a boat instead. Now don't get me wrong, we love our boat (actually wife's boat) and 
we fish salt and fresh water every chance we get, but we got the campin' fever again.

So after a few days to refresh our search, we happened upon this model and really loved the layout and extras (outdoor kitchen, sealed bottom. color scheme.) 
I did some more research online and could not really find any problems with Keystone --- with this site everyone seems very happy so we pulled the trigger.

I've already picked up a lot of info for delivery and mods and will be coming back often, so looking forward to the Outback experience.

Cajunboy


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS on the TT!!! And Welcome to a great community!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

AKvagabond said:


> CONGRATULATIONS on the TT!!! And Welcome to a great community!


Welcome to Outbackers, great place to be! Congrats on the new trailer. 
crunchman


----------



## Fireman69 (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats on the new TT. Be sure to post a picture of your new toy! And welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations!! Our search came down to the 268RL and the 260FL, like you we loved everything about the Outbacks, we really liked the rear living but ended up choosing the bigger bedroom, had to have room for the Chihuahua's crates at night, what a life they have!

Goodluck with your new Outback!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome! You'll see kayaks in my signature pic. I use it for saltwater fishing. Oh, and our Chihuahua is so spoiled that she sleeps in the bed with us!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















We love to see pictures...so if you have a few of your new Outback...please post a few here.


----------



## jjcheramie (Oct 6, 2009)

We are on our first trip and will post pics when we get back


----------



## jjcheramie (Oct 6, 2009)

Well we completed our first trip. Things went very well. We spent the weekend at one of our local state parks and are planing a long Thanksgiving trip.

Boy, I do have to agree with other threads that talk about how quickly the grey water tank fills up, so I ordered a portable tote for our weekend trip this weekend.

Here is the pictures of our rig.


----------



## jjcheramie (Oct 6, 2009)

Pic -- forgot to hit attach


----------

